# Anyone going to Windsor, Ontario?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I've entered Nyg for all (3) shows in Windsor on March 20, 21 & 22 to chase that final point as a puppy. (Nygel will be 1 on March 28th)

We've got our majors and our judges but just need that FINAL point.......


----------



## JoVonD (Dec 31, 2007)

What time are the shows at? 
I'd love to go and watch!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

The judging schedule hasn't been posted yet but I'll keep you updated.


----------



## JoVonD (Dec 31, 2007)

Gwen said:


> The judging schedule hasn't been posted yet but I'll keep you updated.


That would be great, thank you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

*Anyone going to Windsor, Ontario? *

Do you mean by choice or by force??? LOL Sorry I couldn;t resist. Good luck Nygel!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> *Anyone going to Windsor, Ontario? *
> 
> Do you mean by choice or by force??? LOL Sorry I couldn;t resist. Good luck Nygel!!!!!


Nygel enjoys our time away at shows - if he didn't, we wouldn't be going! This trip will be just Nyg & me as Ron will be staying home with Oliver. I don't know why, but I really want to finish him as a puppy (even though he looks mature and that could work against us) The Windsor show is the only full weekend that I can get before his first birthday on March 28th!

Now, I must admit that Windsor is a BIT far with a 8 hour drive!!! :yuck: so I'm hoping that this winter weather will be passed by then!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow Gwen I didn't realize Windsor was so far for you! I think Sandra and Stu did that trek numerous times when getting Sawyer...


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep, I plan on 6 hours to London & then another 2 to Windsor. Fortunately, my daughter is in London so I'll have a break there both there & back. I'm also fortunate that Nyg travels so well - he LOVES the van & would stay there all day!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just pulled up the judging schedule:

Friday, March 21/08 - GRs at around 11:00 in Ring 1 with Kathrine Grant 

Saturday, March 22/08 - GRs at about 10:30 in Ring 1 with Martin Doherty

Sunday, March 23/08 - GRs at about 10:50 in Ring 1 with Patricia Fitzsimmons


----------

